# Run free my beautiful Gracie



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gracie went to the bridge Tuesday morning, My husband is totally lost with out his shadow, she was his dog, he keeps complaining the house is empty although Jazz is trying her hardest to fill the hole left by Gracie. I spent all day yesterday at Cosmeston lake and Barry beach with the furries, every picture I took of Gabby looked like her mum











Jazz, Gabby, Gracie & Oliver


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....

RIP beautiful Gracie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gracie, what a beautiful sweet soul.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Godspeed Gracie


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Never easy to say goodbye. I miss my girl everyday. So sorry for your loss..


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Gracie! My thoughts and prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It is never easy to lose one of precious goldens. I am so sorry for your loss. Gracie is beautiful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed beautiful girl. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I am so very sorry about Gracie-what a beautiful, sweet, girl.
I know how LONELY it can be even though you still have another dog.
Please give poor Jazz kisses for me!! My heart is heavy for you and your Husband!
I will put Gracie on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

No words. Just {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry. Sending huge hugs to you and your hubby..what a terrible time for you all and your furries. I am thinking of you and hope that you all find comfort in each other and your wonderful memories. Xxxxx Run free lovely Gracie, play hard and find all our babies, they will look after you xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Gracie, run free sweet girl


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Gracie was a beautiful girl ♥


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your husband. I am so sorry for your loss of Gracie.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Gracie. It's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry Gracie had to leave you all. RIP you beautiful girl x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Gracie...


----------



## RecipeRenovator (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's been ten months since we lost Buddy Girl and I still cry when I think about her. It's why I wrote my book about her. Glad you still have another dog but take the time to grieve. XOXO


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tracey & Andy, so very sorry for your loss of Gracie, we were so hoping that you would have more time together. Words will never be enough to ease the pain that you will both be feeling.

HIGH ON WHISPERED WINGS I FLY
A RADIANT STAR, I LIGHT THE SKY
TOWARDS THE SUN I SOAR SO FREE,
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW FOLLOWS ME.
I PULSATE THROUGH YOUR VERY SOUL,
AND IN MY PAWS YOUR HEART I HOLD.
THE DAY WILL COME WHEN YOU'LL FLY TOO,
I'LL BE HERE THEN TO WELCOME YOU.
UNTIL THE TIME WE MEET AGAIN,
I WON'T JOURNEY FAR MY FRIEND
FOR IN YOUR LOVE, I LIVE SO FREE
A BRILLIANT RAINBOW GUIDING ME. (ANON)

Run free, play hard with your many new friends and sleep softly Gracie


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

Your Gracie and my May crossed the bridge together Tuesday. So sad for us.
They will be missed.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear that Gracie has gone to the bridge, I hope she meets Tom & Fred, she will love them 

Rest In Peace Gracie


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tracey I watched the video yesterday from the day we met up at the beach in Swansea. It was such a miserable day but the dogs all had so much fun. It made me happy to know that Gracie and Magic were both there enjoying the fun. I hope they found each other on the other side and are waiting for all us to be together again. Thinking of you and Andy and your furries.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

painted golden said:


> Your Gracie and my May crossed the bridge together Tuesday. So sad for us.
> They will be missed.


I'm so sorry that both Gracie and May have went to the Bridge. Our prayers are with each of you during this difficult time for the loss of both of the girls. Rest in Peace dear girls. You will find many of your Golden friends waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracey so sorry for the lose of Gracie it was a shock as she was doing so well.

RIP sweet Gracie my Charlie is waiting to greet you,


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Gracie. She was such a beautiful girl!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to read of your loss. She is beautiful.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rest In Peace - Gracie*

I'm so sorry for your loss. May the loving memories heal your pain and comfort you... With heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Godspeed Gracie.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP lovely Gracie. I'm so very sorry for your loss. The longer you have them, the greater the grief when they get their angel wings....


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sorry sorry to hear about Gracie. I know how your husband feels. She's probably hanging with my Max now, napping under a tree.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Holding you close in my thoughts and prayers. Run free, sweet Gracie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Gracie. She will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Gracie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Sleep gently sweet Gracie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of beautiful Gracie. So many gorgeous dogs left us these days. Feels like God needed them all back in one day. Your husband and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Run free beautiful Gracie.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Gracie. You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of Gracie. Whether they are the lone-wolf of one of a pack the loss is so great, it leaves such a hole in our hearts! I'd like to think they become free once again. I'm sure my tail-less Chopper boy was there waiting for another new friend! Bless yall and Jazz!


----------

